# Yay!! I'm Back To My Fattening Ways lol



## largenlovely (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sure everyone knows I've been on this wild exercise kick for a long while now. I was really intent on getting my mobility back. When I found out it was a hip problem and not a weight problem, I was surprised. Then it took me a lil bit to realize that just cuz I'm fat, it doesn't mean I'm gonna lose my mobility again now that I have the hip problem fixed. It took a minute for that to soak in I guess lol So yay, I'm glad to be back to my fattening ways lol

Just wanted to give a little update and share my thoughts on what has occured the last few years with me...and share a picture as well. Yesterday I was hangin' out at 368...which is an 8 pound gain since January 14th lol. I've been enjoying myself lol

I hope you enjoy the picture 

View attachment chair01.jpg


----------



## bigbootylover (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome! I was always a big fan... I'm glad you're back to your fattening ways and I just love it when you "hang" out


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 23, 2013)

looking every bit as lovely as ever :wubu: glad to hear that you're doing well! happy new year!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank ya fellas  it's good to be back to normal that's for sure. What's a fat girl without cake? Notta happy fat girl lol


----------



## zbot19 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awwww You look so very beautiful and happy! I am glad you are back to your fattening weighs that seems to be bringing a happiness back to your life and a big smile to your face and I am sure your tummy is thanking you as well hehe! Hope you are doing well LargeNLovely! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Paul (Jan 23, 2013)

Melissa -- will you return to modelling now you are back to gaining? I hope so.


largenlovely said:


> I'm sure everyone knows I've been on this wild exercise kick for a long while now. I was really intent on getting my mobility back. When I found out it was a hip problem and not a weight problem, I was surprised. Then it took me a lil bit to realize that just cuz I'm fat, it doesn't mean I'm gonna lose my mobility again now that I have the hip problem fixed. It took a minute for that to soak in I guess lol So yay, I'm glad to be back to my fattening ways lol
> 
> Just wanted to give a little update and share my thoughts on what has occured the last few years with me...and share a picture as well. Yesterday I was hangin' out at 368...which is an 8 pound gain since January 14th lol. I've been enjoying myself lol
> 
> ...


----------



## MattB (Jan 23, 2013)

Happiness is key.


----------



## Caine (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy to hear you're doing better, looking well, and enjoying yourself, thats GREAT


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 23, 2013)

You look great Melissa


----------



## ritz (Jan 23, 2013)

One of the greatest SSBBW'S. Welcome back.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks everybody  it has been a crazy journey the last few years but it's nice to get back to normal and not have any fears of losing my mobility  

I saw the change happening a while back. I was sick to death of going to the gym all the time and figured this was coming lol. Soooo, I've thrown out all the smaller clothes and am making room in the closet for clothes that will fit. I still am sticking to my "I'm not a feedee" assertion that I've always made...but I AM a realist lol and the food I like is fattening..so we can logically conclude that I'm bound to be gaining weight lol 

I've learned to never say never...but as of right now, I have no plans on returning to modeling. but I don't mind sharing pics here every now and then  I'm glad y'all liked this one. Thanks bunches for all the compliments


----------



## danbsc29630 (Jan 24, 2013)

Some of weren't made to be health nuts.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 24, 2013)

danbsc29630 said:


> Some of weren't made to be health nuts.



Yeah...I totally burned myself out thinking I was gonna have to exercise every stinking day to keep myself strong. It wasn't til I stopped for a little while that I realized I could stay strong without it lol

Whatta relief


----------



## Bigjoedo (Jan 24, 2013)

Largenlovely,

You are beautiful and sexy as always. Glad you are getting your mobility back!!

Bigjoedo


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Jan 24, 2013)

glad to see you back, and especially healthy!

you look so great...makes me happy to see you smiling!

:wubu:


----------



## azerty (Jan 24, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I'm sure everyone knows I've been on this wild exercise kick for a long while now. I was really intent on getting my mobility back. When I found out it was a hip problem and not a weight problem, I was surprised. Then it took me a lil bit to realize that just cuz I'm fat, it doesn't mean I'm gonna lose my mobility again now that I have the hip problem fixed. It took a minute for that to soak in I guess lol So yay, I'm glad to be back to my fattening ways lol
> 
> Just wanted to give a little update and share my thoughts on what has occured the last few years with me...and share a picture as well. Yesterday I was hangin' out at 368...which is an 8 pound gain since January 14th lol. I've been enjoying myself lol
> 
> ...



You are a beautiful woman


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks fellers  it's sure nice to be back. And I'm very much appreciative of the compliments. My little message under my sidebar pic is accurate. I'm still a fat girl hehe


----------



## S.Racer (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't weight to see more of you 

S.Racer


----------



## technaut (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad to see you back, and in shape


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks bunches y'all  I will try to be more active with posting pics here and there. It obviously won't be like it was when I had a website but I will try to be less neglectful lol


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2013)

I look forward to seeing more of you (pun definitely intended!).


largenlovely said:


> Thanks bunches y'all  I will try to be more active with posting pics here and there. It obviously won't be like it was when I had a website but I will try to be less neglectful lol


----------



## R.F.Burton (Jan 25, 2013)

beautiful....and am glad to see you healthy and here again. Hope you continue to brighten our days....and your still BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## eastcoastfa (Jan 26, 2013)

It's great that you feel good about yourself and that you don't have to drag yourself to the gym. There are people out there that genuinely enjoy going for workouts, and good for them, but it feels like you were not one of those people. The main thing is that you enjoy yourself and have fun in your life. As well, your body looks fantastic and your hair's pretty neat, too.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys  food is, and has been, a major part of who I am ...so it felt so unnatural to me to try to suppress all that. I can't even tell you how relieved I was to come to the realization that I can still be fat and keep my legs strong and not lose my mobility. 

I'm so glad to be back to my normal self


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 26, 2013)

Wanted to add another pic  

as u can see, I still got that big fat booty ...hey, that rhymes hehe

View attachment shelf.jpg


----------



## Paul (Jan 26, 2013)

Very pretty picture.



largenlovely said:


> Wanted to add another pic
> 
> as u can see, I still got that big fat booty ...hey, that rhymes hehe
> 
> View attachment 106502


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Paul


----------



## Obesus Magnus (Jan 27, 2013)

That is great news...I am glad you are taking care of yourself and now the mere potential for augmented and amplified voluptitude has us in a most pleasant mood! Our support to you in all things! Blessings from the Rev. out here in the wilds of Cali-i-forny in that Cow-town we call "Frisco"! :wubu:
Obesus aka Rev_Elder_Mech


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 27, 2013)

Why thank ya Rev'ren ... it is dang shore good to be back  and see some familiar faces are still around here too


----------



## Silver Fox (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad you are back! And glad you got your hip problem worked out. I always thought you were one of the most beautiful and sexy women here!


----------



## Robbie G. (Jan 27, 2013)

Good to see you again As we all here missed you and are so happy to see you back to your ways. Cheers to you!


----------



## wisconfa (Jan 28, 2013)

as u can see, I still got that big fat booty ...hey, that rhymes hehe



You still got it, hon !!!:eat2:


----------



## observer10 (Jan 28, 2013)

Must say I am a fan


----------



## zbot19 (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that is a Shelf Bootay!! WOW truly incredible and i love how that dress just seems to cling extra snug around your Booty Hips and Upper Thighs! You truly look Stunningly Gorgeous Melissa!


----------



## bbwsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Wanted to add another pic
> 
> as u can see, I still got that big fat booty ...hey, that rhymes hehe
> 
> View attachment 106502



Stunning! Love that angle (with what you have to show off)!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 29, 2013)

Aawww thank y'all so much  it's nice to still feel appreciated even though I don't have a website anymore lol


----------



## braindeadhead (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking good! Glad your back!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

braindeadhead said:


> Looking good! Glad your back!



Hey you  ltns...it's good to be back and thank ya cutie


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Jan 30, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Wanted to add another pic
> 
> as u can see, I still got that big fat booty ...hey, that rhymes hehe
> 
> View attachment 106502



You always have been and always will be the most beautiful model to have graced 'BigCuties.'


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Jan 30, 2013)

8lbs since jan 14!?! What have you been eating? Lol:smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

fat_viking_bloke said:


> You always have been and always will be the most beautiful model to have graced 'BigCuties.'



Aaww I'm truly blushing  ty hon


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 30, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> 8lbs since jan 14!?! What have you been eating? Lol:smitten:



You name it lol

This might be TMI...I dunno lol....but I used to get sick if I would eat too much sweets..like very little would make me feel nauseas so I always stuck to salty snacks and fast food...which I still very much love buuuuuuut....

I'm not sure what caused it ...I had my gallbadder removed so I wonder if that coulda been causing me to get sick on some foods and now that it's gone, no more sickie

Or I'm now on thyroid meds...I have had a couple people tell mee they crave sweets more now that they're on thyroid meds

Or maybe it's some combo of the two but I can't get enough sweets in addition to my love of fast food and salty snacks  so all of that ...yeah...it's no wonder lol

Plus, I'm sure it's easy to gain weight back after ya lost it once..I'm refinding it lol


----------



## rustydog7 (Jan 31, 2013)

That's a great pic, I love your big fat sexy booty and can't wait to see more of it.:wubu:


----------



## Jah (Jan 31, 2013)

It's good that everything is going well for you. You are very pretty!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks y'all  I will totally be adding more pics periodically.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's another one I took last night 

View attachment red.jpg


----------



## zipper21 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh wow!:wubu:


----------



## azerty (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow so sexy


----------



## Gus Dias (Jan 31, 2013)

Good to see you again, welcome. I am your fan.


----------



## firelord85 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, I love how pear-shaped you are!


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 31, 2013)

Aaww shucks thanks y'all  them hips sure do spread when I take a seat lol


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome back. It's really great to see you posting pictures once again. You still have it.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 31, 2013)

LuvEmLarge said:


> You still have it.



Best compliment ever hehe...thanks hon


----------



## zbot19 (Jan 31, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one I took last night
> 
> View attachment 106602



DAYUM!! Now that is a gloriously round belly in need of some serious rubbing and some sexy wide hips and a glorious backside being just teasingly hidden by that nightie and sideways pose! You are looking smoking Hot and sexy as every Melissa! You definitely Have it all in one Gloriously Beautiful Sexy Package that has never wavered and been lost in any way! Still will capture my dreams as you ever have there is no doubt about that!! Thanks for sharing hun! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Jan 31, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> You name it lol
> 
> This might be TMI...I dunno lol....but I used to get sick if I would eat too much sweets..like very little would make me feel nauseas so I always stuck to salty snacks and fast food...which I still very much love buuuuuuut....
> 
> ...


Ohh understandable you look great if you gain or not so eat up i guess... Lol didnt you have a site or not, and if so will you get back in the game sort of speak? Lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome back, Miss Melissa!

You've always looked fantastic at any size

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one I took last night
> 
> View attachment 106602



Help! The program won't let me Rep Lissa!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Ohh understandable you look great if you gain or not so eat up i guess... Lol didnt you have a site or not, and if so will you get back in the game sort of speak? Lol



Lol I did have one for a long while. It's still active www.largenlovelybbw.com but I don't update it. I doubt I will go back to modeling though. I have fun posting pics but don't wanna have to worry with feeling obligated to updating it regularly. I might do a guest update somewhere but as of right now, no plans to re-start my regular updating


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you fellas  it's freaking fabulous to still feel so appreciated hehe. If I haven't said it lately, I love fa's!!! Lol


----------



## dblbellybhm (Feb 1, 2013)

So glad to hear you are feeling better and to see you back on the board. And you've still got what it takes in my book.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

dblbellybhm said:


> So glad to hear you are feeling better and to see you back on the board. And you've still got what it takes in my book.



Thanks hon  I can't even tell ya how good it is to be back  yay


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Thank you fellas  it's freaking fabulous to still feel so appreciated hehe. If I haven't said it lately, I love fa's!!! Lol



Great to hear. Nice pics by the way, saw the site how big was you before the weight.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 1, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Great to hear. Nice pics by the way, saw the site how big was you before the weight.



I was at 430 but after 4 cheesecakes, I expect to be closing the gap to 400 soon lol

And thank u


----------



## mamyers (Feb 2, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one I took last night
> 
> View attachment 106602



I Love all the pictures of you in this thread,especially this one. As a fan of larger women, I'm happy to hear that you have returned to your ' Fattening Ways'.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 2, 2013)

I back track this thread, just seeing that booty pic. Wow you can have a picnic on that thing. Lol


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 3, 2013)

omg i sent you a message earlier today and didn't even know about this post as i didn't look at the forum because i only came here to message you and find out how you are  i guess you have pretty much answered all my questions. glad your back! you are now and have always been my favorite model. your vids and pics have even helped my fiance(who's also a bbw and also gaining) ; seeing beautiful women like you that love their body has shown her that she's beautiful too. back in the days when you had your yahoo chat group was the first time i found out about bbw's and fa's and that it was ok and normal. before that i thought i was the only one. and that in turn has also shown my fiance that she's not the only one either. i guess this is our way of saying thanks mel


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

petersmyth79 said:


> omg i sent you a message earlier today and didn't even know about this post as i didn't look at the forum because i only came here to message you and find out how you are  i guess you have pretty much answered all my questions. glad your back! you are now and have always been my favorite model. your vids and pics have even helped my fiance(who's also a bbw and also gaining) ; seeing beautiful women like you that love their body has shown her that she's beautiful too. back in the days when you had your yahoo chat group was the first time i found out about bbw's and fa's and that it was ok and normal. before that i thought i was the only one. and that in turn has also shown my fiance that she's not the only one either. i guess this is our way of saying thanks mel



Aaawwwww you're so very welcome  I actually think I do remember you but it has been a LONG time since we've chatted lol. I'm glad to hear you've been well too and I so appreciate that I was able to help. That's very sweet


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

mamyers said:


> I Love all the pictures of you in this thread,especially this one. As a fan of larger women, I'm happy to hear that you have returned to your ' Fattening Ways'.



Thank u so much  it seems to be a favorite I've noticed hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> I back track this thread, just seeing that booty pic. Wow you can have a picnic on that thing. Lol



Lmao and it's smaller than it used to be..wait til it gets back to full(er) form in all its glory lol


----------



## Russell Williams (Feb 4, 2013)

was one of you wearing a girdle.


----------



## observer10 (Feb 4, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one I took last night
> 
> Wow red is my favorite color and now I am a bigger fan


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 4, 2013)

Russell Williams said:


> was one of you wearing a girdle.



I've had a couple sets like that but there was one in particular that I loved..it was more of a retro/pin up girl set. I bet that's the one ur talking about


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol thanks hon


----------



## mamyers (Feb 5, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I was at 430 but after 4 cheesecakes, I expect to be closing the gap to 400 soon lol
> 
> And thank u



Any thoughts about going past 400?


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Any thoughts about going past 400?



I have no doubt it will wind up happening. Especially at the rate I've had food coming in this house lately lol


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome back sweety. I've missed you. Your belly looks again lovely round and your butt... Mmmm. :eat2::smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

degek2001 said:


> Welcome back sweety. I've missed you. Your belly looks again lovely round and your butt... Mmmm. :eat2::smitten::smitten:
> <3 Henk



Thanks hon


----------



## idtentional (Feb 6, 2013)

and your ass is monumental!
id


----------



## mamyers (Feb 6, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I've had a couple sets like that but there was one in particular that I loved..it was more of a retro/pin up girl set. I bet that's the one ur talking about



Love to see you do this now !!!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 6, 2013)

My ass used to be a lot bigger lol. 

I maaaay do a guest update somewhere but I don't have many of the clothes I used to have from the website booooo *pout* if I do a guest update I will have to come up with something cute. So we shall see. Plus I do all my internet stuff from my phone. I don't have a computer anymore. So I would have to go use someone else's computer and such.

It's on a to-do list to eventually do a guest update somewhere though


----------



## Fattitude1 (Feb 9, 2013)

"I'm so glad to be back to my normal self"

Heh~ so are we!

Keep normalizing. ;-)


----------



## RadicalFA (Feb 11, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Wanted to add another pic
> 
> as u can see, I still got that big fat booty ...hey, that rhymes hehe
> 
> View attachment 106502



WB.. you look as good as ever!!


----------



## Still Waters (Feb 11, 2013)

In the Red picture you seem a lot bigger "up top" than before.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 11, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> My ass used to be a lot bigger lol.
> 
> I maaaay do a guest update somewhere but I don't have many of the clothes I used to have from the website booooo *pout* if I do a guest update I will have to come up with something cute. So we shall see. Plus I do all my internet stuff from my phone. I don't have a computer anymore. So I would have to go use someone else's computer and such.
> 
> It's on a to-do list to eventually do a guest update somewhere though



So how much you've gained so far since right after you stopped working out?


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 12, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one I took last night
> 
> View attachment 106602



That's sexy right there:smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

Still Waters said:


> In the Red picture you seem a lot bigger "up top" than before.



Don't get your hopes up..that's the product of a good built in bra with the outfit lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I will try to get another pic to post soon


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> So how much you've gained so far since right after you stopped working out?



I was at 335 at one point and last I checked, I was at 368. I go to the doc on the 14th and will find out the latest weight but after 4 cheesecakes and a 5th one on the way...and other countless goodies that have been sent my way lately, I expect that number to be significantly higher lol


----------



## c5vtman (Feb 13, 2013)

Keep bringing the weight up. In fact you and stuffing kit should do some photo projects together. Nude eating and so forth are my favorites, get to enjoy every once of those curves.:smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank ya sweety


----------



## Ilegalpat (Feb 14, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's another one I took last night
> 
> View attachment 106602



You look great.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Feb 14, 2013)

:smitten:SUCH a dream girl.:wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 14, 2013)

Aawww thanks fellas


----------



## Russell Williams (Feb 15, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I've had a couple sets like that but there was one in particular that I loved..it was more of a retro/pin up girl set. I bet that's the one ur talking about



I enjoys looking at pictures of large women in girdles. (Louise has not worn a girdle since college and has no desire to ever do it again. At one of the naafa conventions a tea party was staged. During the tea party people threw, into a mockup of the Boston Harbor, objects associated with trying to make people thin. One or two people threw in a bathroom scale, several other items were thrown in and Louise threw in her small size girdle left over from her college days)

it is relatively difficult to find pictures of women in girdles and the one or two I have of you are some of the loveliest pictures of a woman a girdle that I have ever seen.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah it kinda sucks wearing a girdle hehe but they can be hot for sexy play time if ya throw in some garter belts and stockings. 

I love playing dress up. It's one of the things I do miss about the site


----------



## reuben6380 (Feb 16, 2013)

You've always been one of the sexiest models out there, a personal fav of mine for many years! And you've still got it!


----------



## loveembig (Feb 17, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks guys  food is, and has been, a major part of who I am ...so it felt so unnatural to me to try to suppress all that. I can't even tell you how relieved I was to come to the realization that I can still be fat and keep my legs strong and not lose my mobility.
> 
> I'm so glad to be back to my normal self



It’s so refreshing to hear someone say that. Fatophobia is at an all time high in this country and the contrived hysteria surrounding obesity is completely out of control. To see a beautiful woman like you admit that being fat isn’t the end of the world and that you can still be healthy and strong makes me realize that there are still a few people out there living in the world of reality. 

Good to see you back.


----------



## Russell Williams (Feb 17, 2013)

May I have your permisson to post one of your lovely girdle pictures here?


----------



## froggykiller12 (Feb 17, 2013)

You are sexier than ever in this pic!


----------



## Subtlefeeder (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome back Melissa, you're looking fantastic. I seem to recall pictures of you wearing tight white pants....I love tight white pants on a woman....just an idea for future pictures.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 21, 2013)

Russell Williams said:


> May I have your permisson to post one of your lovely girdle pictures here?



Sure feel free  though u may have to take the link off of it in here since it's not the paysite board


----------



## mamyers (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice shots, and I like the hair..


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 21, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Nice shots, and I like the hair..



Thanks hon  I'm gonna let it grow back out though. I think it's cute like this but the long hair is way sexier


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 21, 2013)

I meant to include this pic too. Apparently my undies can't handle the extra poundage lol. I'm gonna have to get bigger undies lol

View attachment rippedundies.jpg


----------



## eastcoastfa (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking ever so good, Largenlovely.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks hon


----------



## mamyers (Feb 22, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> I meant to include this pic too. Apparently my undies can't handle the extra poundage lol. I'm gonna have to get bigger undies lol
> 
> View attachment 107041



Love it
Sexy !!.


----------



## VinnyPA (Feb 22, 2013)

LTNS Flipper! Lookin' good!


----------



## azerty (Feb 22, 2013)

You are adorable. Your belly is so beautiful, but what is most gorgeous are your smile, face and hair


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking great Melissa


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 22, 2013)

looking good indeed!:smitten:


----------



## Russell Williams (Feb 23, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Sure feel free  though u may have to take the link off of it in here since it's not the paysite board





I hope that this is an acceptable post. You are truly lovely at all the sizes I have seen of you. I thank you for sharing you current situation. 

View attachment gain large lovely 12 edited for dimensions.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 24, 2013)

Russell Williams said:


> I hope that this is an acceptable post. You are truly lovely at all the sizes I have seen of you. I thank you for sharing you current situation.



Oh wow, total blast from the past lol. I think I'm probably nearing that size now. 

I miss that long hair too


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 24, 2013)

VinnyPA said:


> LTNS Flipper! Lookin' good!



Hey you lol...thanks doll  hope you have been well. It has been a minute


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody  I've been packing on the pounds lately thanks to all my feeder friends and my amazon food wishlist lol

I'm out of goodies though if anyone wants to send anything!! 

Some friends sent me some clothes as well. If someone sends me clothes, I will take pics and email them to ya personally. This is one of the pics I took in some leggings one friend sent and a bra another friend sent  thanks boys. 

My butt is starting to get that hot shelf thing going on again  anyone who knows me knows how I think big ole booty's are hawt lol

Btw, ignore my hair..I was having a bad hair day lol

View attachment leggings.jpg


----------



## azerty (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing else than : beautiful


----------



## mamyers (Feb 24, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks everybody  I've been packing on the pounds lately thanks to all my feeder friends and my amazon food wishlist lol
> 
> I'm out of goodies though if anyone wants to send anything!!
> 
> ...



You look fabulous, and nothing beats a great big butt .......I'd Follow you all day long....


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 24, 2013)

Your back side has always been one of your best ASSets! :wubu:


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol at ignore the hair... Yea that booty is getting bigger with each pic. Lol


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 24, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks everybody  I've been packing on the pounds lately thanks to all my feeder friends and my amazon food wishlist lol
> 
> I'm out of goodies though if anyone wants to send anything!!
> 
> ...



Melissa you are a lovely F_ distraction :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: what bad day!!!!! u look great!!!!


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Feb 24, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks everybody  I've been packing on the pounds lately thanks to all my feeder friends and my amazon food wishlist lol
> 
> I'm out of goodies though if anyone wants to send anything!!
> 
> ...


My ole my, you are definitely regaining that "bootyful" butt.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 24, 2013)

Aaww shucks thanks y'all 

My booty is starting to look like what it's supposed to look like  what it used to look like even.

I know there are belly guys all around this joint lol, and I'm happy with my belly too...but as far as the body part on me that I most appreciate, its my butt  so I'm glad to see it's still back there lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 24, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Thanks everybody  I've been packing on the pounds lately thanks to all my feeder friends and my amazon food wishlist lol
> 
> I'm out of goodies though if anyone wants to send anything!!
> 
> ...



Looking beautiful


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 24, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking beautiful



Thank ya hon


----------



## wildpies (Feb 25, 2013)

your body is amazing!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 25, 2013)

wildpies said:


> your body is amazing!



Thank ya very much


----------



## fatmd (Feb 26, 2013)

this thread made my night, my month, my year... you are so beautiful.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

fatmd said:


> this thread made my night, my month, my year... you are so beautiful.



Aawww thank ya sweety


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

Out running around today ...here's a pic 

View attachment polkadots.jpg


----------



## azerty (Feb 26, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Out running around today ...here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 107133



A fat girl making it. So beautiful, very nice outfit


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

azerty said:


> A fat girl making it. So beautiful, very nice outfit



Thank ya sweety  and yup, I'm tryin lol


----------



## observer10 (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

observer10 said:


> Looking good



Thanks doll


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey everybody, my weight has leveled off and I'm broke...someone needs to send me a dang pizza  hehe

Surely we don't wanna see me starting to lose!!

So I need a Pizza stat lol


----------



## mamyers (Feb 26, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Out running around today ...here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 107133



Looking very sexy...


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Looking very sexy...



Thanks sweet pea  it's amazing that a lil off the shoulder shirt can add some spice hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

Woohooo a friend sent me a meat pizza, some cheesy bread and lava cakes yay!!!! Have I said how much I love feeders? Hehe. This is one of the pics I took for him. It was quite yummy

View attachment pizza.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's one from the side...whew, u can see how full my belly is!!!! It was delicious though

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## zbot19 (Feb 26, 2013)

Truly Beautiful and Very Sexy Melissa! I have to say your last 3 pics you show a Sexy in Clothes shot, a Beautiful face full shot of eating pizza and in the last a bare belly of glorious sexy lusciousness of softness and roundness from a meal that won't be soon forgotten hehe! You truly look amazing! Thank you for sharing this chronicling of your return to your Fattening Ways. Darn it for me thought not to see the earlier post about needing a pizza stat as i would have been all over that like the cheese on your pizza hehe! Hope you are doing well and having a great week so far! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## azerty (Feb 27, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Woohooo a friend sent me a meat pizza, some cheesy bread and lava cakes yay!!!! Have I said how much I love feeders? Hehe. This is one of the pics I took for him. It was quite yummy
> 
> View attachment 107146



Adorable


----------



## azerty (Feb 27, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's one from the side...whew, u can see how full my belly is!!!! It was delicious though
> 
> View attachment 107148



Sexy, what an amazing belly, realy getting perfect


----------



## mgreberg (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, sexy belly. I hope the belly will get fuller and fuller and rounder and rounder!!!!


----------



## mamyers (Feb 27, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's one from the side...whew, u can see how full my belly is!!!! It was delicious though
> 
> View attachment 107148



Nice shot, Hope you keep up the good work !!!
Luvin' the results !!!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 27, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's one from the side...whew, u can see how full my belly is!!!! It was delicious though
> 
> View attachment 107148



The way your eating your going to pass your biggest weight thus far.. Which is cool! Lol


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks y'all  I've sure been enjoying the food  if it shows up here, my fat ass will eat it hehe

A sweet friend sent me some apple raspberry pastries and I'm eating the whole box for breakfast with my coffee now yummm (yeah I know its 1pm central time..don't judge me!!!! Lol) I stayed up late last night lol

But I'm happily enjoying the food guys  thanks to all who have been helping me keep a full belly


----------



## manc93 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've only just seen this thread, but it's great to have you back Melissa!

You're looking really well in your pictures, it's great to see that belly and booty of yours again, but most of all your smiling face!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

manc93 said:


> I've only just seen this thread, but it's great to have you back Melissa!
> 
> You're looking really well in your pictures, it's great to see that belly and booty of yours again, but most of all your smiling face!



Thank ya sweety it's super good to be back too


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

My belly is starting to swallow the steering wheel hehe

View attachment Belly.jpg


----------



## azerty (Mar 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> My belly is starting to swallow the steering wheel hehe
> 
> View attachment 107199



Hhhhh, nice view


----------



## Paul (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes it is. And who says strips are fattening?  hehehe!



largenlovely said:


> My belly is starting to swallow the steering wheel hehe
> 
> View attachment 107199


----------



## bigbootylover (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking great, LnL!!! It's great to see you back at your fattening ways


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

azerty said:


> Hhhhh, nice view



Thank ya  tried to get a good angle there lol


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

Paul said:


> Yes it is. And who says strips are fattening?  hehehe!



Lol I loooooooove stripes. My gramma tells me that all the time lol. I tell her that it's not like people can't TELL I'm fat lol...it's a wee bit obvious huh hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

bigbootylover said:


> Looking great, LnL!!! It's great to see you back at your fattening ways



Thanks doll  it's good to be back


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a recent face pic of me lazing around in bed 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## zbot19 (Mar 1, 2013)

So Very Beautiful Melissa! You look great there! I love those gorgeous Blue eyes and Blonde hair framing your gorgeous face and your lovely lips! You truly are a Breathetaking Stunning Beauty! Thanks for sharing! Hope you are doing well! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## mgreberg (Mar 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> My belly is starting to swallow the steering wheel hehe
> 
> View attachment 107199



Wow, very nice view, I hope to see a bigger belly in the future!!!:eat2::wubu:


----------



## mgreberg (Mar 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's a recent face pic of me lazing around in bed
> 
> View attachment 107203



A nice picture of a very nice GIRL!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

zbot19 said:


> So Very Beautiful Melissa! You look great there! I love those gorgeous Blue eyes and Blonde hair framing your gorgeous face and your lovely lips! You truly are a Breathetaking Stunning Beauty! Thanks for sharing! Hope you are doing well! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek



Thanks Derek  I've been good just busy busy busy. Hope u have been doing well over there too hon


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2013)

mgreberg said:


> A nice picture of a very nice GIRL!!!



Thank ya sweety


----------



## balletguy (Mar 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> My belly is starting to swallow the steering wheel hehe
> 
> View attachment 107199



Wow what a great picture that is!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 2, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> My belly is starting to swallow the steering wheel hehe
> 
> View attachment 107199


Fastfood place? Which one? I bet it was a midnight snack? Lol
Cute lazy pic also, jeez your a fine fat chick. Woot!! Lol


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 2, 2013)

balletguy said:


> Wow what a great picture that is!



Thanks hon


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 2, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Fastfood place? Which one? I bet it was a midnight snack? Lol
> Cute lazy pic also, jeez your a fine fat chick. Woot!! Lol



Lol I was out running errands but I did stop and try Moe's Southwest Grill for the first time and it was yummmmy 

And thanks hon


----------



## biggirlsrock (Mar 2, 2013)

Melissa, you look beautiful as EVER!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: I was a member of your site for a looooong time, you may remember as PhillyFA. You're truly AMAZING!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm loving these pictures. You are a bountiful love goddess. :wubu:


----------



## brad32891 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just found this thread, and I can honestly say it made the weekend knowing you are not only doing well, but taking pictures again and eating! Love seeing you eat all those tasty treats and savory snacks. If you ever want some more goodies, don't hesitate to PM me, I'd love to support that booty grow even bigger cause there's no such thing as a too large behind. Hope all is well and you keep feeling better and don't think twice of eating that second dessert. Hehe


----------



## boss351 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been attracted to BBW's as long as I can remember. But it was you, LnL, whom I consider largely (pun not quite intended) responsible for helping me develop a taste for SSBBW's, so I'm definitely glad to see you back at it.

Live well and take care of yourself. In the meantime, I'll certainly look forward to your posts.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

biggirlsrock said:


> Melissa, you look beautiful as EVER!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: I was a member of your site for a looooong time, you may remember as PhillyFA. You're truly AMAZING!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:



Of course I remember you  I hope u have been doing well hon it's good to see you and thanks so much for the compliments. I'm trying to whip myself back into shape hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> I'm loving these pictures. You are a bountiful love goddess. :wubu:



Thanks so much doll


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

brad32891 said:


> I just found this thread, and I can honestly say it made the weekend knowing you are not only doing well, but taking pictures again and eating! Love seeing you eat all those tasty treats and savory snacks. If you ever want some more goodies, don't hesitate to PM me, I'd love to support that booty grow even bigger cause there's no such thing as a too large behind. Hope all is well and you keep feeling better and don't think twice of eating that second dessert. Hehe



Lol I'm glad to make someone's weekend better  lol. And hey, if it takes me eating cheesecakes to make someone's weekend better..well..who am I to deny them  LOL


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

boss351 said:


> I've been attracted to BBW's as long as I can remember. But it was you, LnL, whom I consider largely (pun not quite intended) responsible for helping me develop a taste for SSBBW's, so I'm definitely glad to see you back at it.
> 
> Live well and take care of yourself. In the meantime, I'll certainly look forward to your posts.



Aawwwww that is so nice  thank you so very much. That was an awesome compliment


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

Btw, Sorry for my absence the last little bit. I managed to catch some bug going around here. It came with an icky fever and I swear I slept for a week straight lol.

The rule of thumb is feed a fever right? Lol.

The weight gain trend has been slowing down from my lack of goodies *pout* I swear I need an army of feeders to keep up with my appetite lol

I will post a weight update next week though when I head to see my doc but plan to make some pics soon in some undies a sweet friend sent from my wishlist. He saw my ripped undies pic and figured I could use a bigger size ..and he was right lol. So I will post a pic in a pair of those soon when I make some for him 

Soooo there's more to come. Stay tuned lol


----------



## mamyers (Mar 8, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Btw, Sorry for my absence the last little bit. I managed to catch some bug going around here. It came with an icky fever and I swear I slept for a week straight lol.
> 
> The rule of thumb is feed a fever right? Lol.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that you were sick. Hope your feeling better now.
Looking forward to seeing the undies shot !!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 9, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Sorry to hear that you were sick. Hope your feeling better now.
> Looking forward to seeing the undies shot !!



Thanks hon..it wasn't fun. I'm glad to be over it


----------



## sparkee1958 (Mar 12, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Btw, Sorry for my absence the last little bit. I managed to catch some bug going around here. It came with an icky fever and I swear I slept for a week straight lol.
> 
> The rule of thumb is feed a fever right? Lol.
> 
> ...



What about having a full time, devoted feeder and good cook for such a goddess? Is that position still open?


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

sparkee1958 said:


> What about having a full time, devoted feeder and good cook for such a goddess? Is that position still open?



Lol sparkee that position IS still open at the time yes lol

It's hard being a feederless fatty *pout* hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok boys...I just weighed today and I'm at 385. That's a 7 pound gain. It has slowed down a bit but still on an upward trend lol

Hope y'all enjoy a couple pics I snapped today  



View attachment orangeresized.jpg




View attachment face01.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

Btw, sorry these pics are so crappy. I have a camera here but my computer went kaput on me. If anyone is willing to swap a working used laptop for pictures and a few random videos periodically I would make the trade lol

I would just send pics/vids to ya everytime I made some (even if they are private pics/vids meant for someone else) if u send a laptop. You get any and all pics/vids I make lol  sometimes I'm slow about it but I'm good for them. The fellas who have sent me stuff have all received private pictures  they will vouch for me hahaha. Anyway, if anyone has an extra laptop laying around and is up for bartering please send me an email


----------



## azerty (Mar 12, 2013)

What beautiful pictures, lovely, you are gorgeous


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

azerty said:


> What beautiful pictures, lovely, you are gorgeous



Thank u so much sweety


----------



## mamyers (Mar 12, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Ok boys...I just weighed today and I'm at 385. That's a 7 pound gain. It has slowed down a bit but still on an upward trend lol
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy a couple pics I snapped today
> 
> ...




Very nice shots.Looking very lovely.
385... Sexy...


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Very nice shots.Looking very lovely.
> 385... Sexy...



Speaking of...u should have a few more of these shots in your email 

And thanks doll


----------



## brad32891 (Mar 12, 2013)

You will be at 400 in no time. Any chance I can send some food to help the gain? You are proving beauty never disappears


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

brad32891 said:


> You will be at 400 in no time. Any chance I can send some food to help the gain? You are proving beauty never disappears



Aaawww that whole post was sweet  thank you very much hon. 

I would love absolutely anything from this food wishlist. And would be very appreciative of anything ya wanted to send hon 

http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/3O2XM6PT73GLT


----------



## brad32891 (Mar 12, 2013)

I would love to buy you something off that list! Everything on there seems like it will fatten you up to 400 in no time. Glad you loved my post, I love seeing your updates and pictures too

If you'd like a more personal food package, which I would love to send you, please PM me! I'd love to send you something even special not on that list like your favorite treats or special cheesecake or even order you dinner one night!


----------



## Matt (Mar 12, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Ok boys...I just weighed today and I'm at 385. That's a 7 pound gain. It has slowed down a bit but still on an upward trend lol
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy a couple pics I snapped today



Wow, you are very pretty, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

brad32891 said:


> I would love to buy you something off that list! Everything on there seems like it will fatten you up to 400 in no time. Glad you loved my post, I love seeing your updates and pictures too
> 
> If you'd like a more personal food package, which I would love to send you, please PM me! I'd love to send you something even special not on that list like your favorite treats or special cheesecake or even order you dinner one night!



Woohooo that sounds great hon..message sent hehe thank you


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 12, 2013)

Matt said:


> Wow, you are very pretty, thanks for posting the pics.



Thank you very much for the compliments sweety


----------



## mgreberg (Mar 13, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Ok boys...I just weighed today and I'm at 385. That's a 7 pound gain. It has slowed down a bit but still on an upward trend lol
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy a couple pics I snapped today
> 
> ...



Wow, very beautiful pictures! I prefer the First One. &#128516;&#128525;&#128563;
Go in with yor Good work!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 13, 2013)

mgreberg said:


> Wow, very beautiful pictures! I prefer the First One. de04de0dde33
> Go in with yor Good work!!!



Thank you


----------



## eastcoastfa (Mar 13, 2013)

You look so good, LnL. You always look great in your photos. Keep enjoying yourself.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 14, 2013)

eastcoastfa said:


> You look so good, LnL. You always look great in your photos. Keep enjoying yourself.



Thank u so very much


----------



## biggirlsrock (Mar 14, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Ok boys...I just weighed today and I'm at 385. That's a 7 pound gain. It has slowed down a bit but still on an upward trend lol



Hope to see you over 400 real soon!!! :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2013)

biggirlsrock said:


> Hope to see you over 400 real soon!!! :smitten:



It doesn't seem like it will be too much longer at this rate lol


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 17, 2013)

So great to hear your health is good and that you're looking and feeling so great!

Everyone on Dims already knows that you have one of the greatest bums in the history of the world!!!

Brenda


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 17, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Ok boys...I just weighed today and I'm at 385. That's a 7 pound gain. It has slowed down a bit but still on an upward trend lol
> 
> Hope y'all enjoy a couple pics I snapped today
> 
> ...



Looking beautiful


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 18, 2013)

fatgirl33 said:


> So great to hear your health is good and that you're looking and feeling so great!
> 
> Everyone on Dims already knows that you have one of the greatest bums in the history of the world!!!
> 
> Brenda



Thank you so much Brenda  I can't even say how nice it is to feel like I'm back to normal


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 18, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking beautiful



Thank ya bunches


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2013)

You look awesome I wish you the best!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 21, 2013)

Van said:


> You look awesome I wish you the best!



Thank ya so much hon


----------



## biggirlsrock (Mar 22, 2013)

LNL, do you have a PO Box? I'd LOVE to send you some fattening goodies!!! :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 22, 2013)

biggirlsrock said:


> LNL, do you have a PO Box? I'd LOVE to send you some fattening goodies!!! :wubu:



I don't have a PO Box anymore but I would love something from my foodie wishlist  I would greatly appreciate any goodies ya wanted to send.I will also gladly snap a few pics for those who send me stuff. Here's the link to my wishlist sweety 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ls/ref=aw_ls?lid=3O2XM6PT73GLT


----------



## Obesus Magnus (Mar 23, 2013)

I believe that this is news of World-Historical significance, tipping the scales toward the good and holding back the forces of evil! When Largenlovely decides to gain again, birds sing and the chipmunks chatter! Welcome back to the gainage and I must say you are a great inspiration and encouragement for those of us in the lifestyle! The Rev approves so highly that the folks down at Cal-Tech will have to devise a new scale to measure it! :wubu::eat1::smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 25, 2013)

Obesus Magnus said:


> I believe that this is news of World-Historical significance, tipping the scales toward the good and holding back the forces of evil! When Largenlovely decides to gain again, birds sing and the chipmunks chatter! Welcome back to the gainage and I must say you are a great inspiration and encouragement for those of us in the lifestyle! The Rev approves so highly that the folks down at Cal-Tech will have to devise a new scale to measure it! :wubu::eat1::smitten:



Ah but I'm merely deciding to eat lots of food again sweet Rev'ren the gaining just seems to be a highly acceptable by product around these parts lol...and of course, I'm fine with the gaining now that my body is strong again and I'm getting around well 

I should have a weight update on Friday though for all those who might be interested


----------



## mamyers (Mar 28, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Ah but I'm merely deciding to eat lots of food again sweet Rev'ren the gaining just seems to be a highly acceptable by product around these parts lol...and of course, I'm fine with the gaining now that my body is strong again and I'm getting around well
> 
> I should have a weight update on Friday though for all those who might be interested



Yes, inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Yes, inquiring minds want to know....



Tomorrow's the big day


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

A couple new pics  a sweet friend sent me an applebees gift card so I went out for lunch today and ate so much that afterwards my sister made me laugh and I swear to God I pulled a stomach muscle hahahha which made me laugh even harder lol.

To those I owe pics, y'all will get them in a few hours 

PS: I sewed that dress all by myself and left some fabric in at the seams so I can make it bigger when needed  really proud that I sewed that whole dress by myself

View attachment food.jpg




View attachment resizedagain.jpg


----------



## mamyers (Mar 28, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> A couple new pics  a sweet friend sent me an applebees gift card so I went out for lunch today and ate so much that afterwards my sister made me laugh and I swear to God I pulled a stomach muscle hahahha which made me laugh even harder lol.
> 
> To those I owe pics, y'all will get them in a few hours
> 
> ...



Looking very lovely.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

mamyers said:


> Looking very lovely.



Thanks sweety  you will have mail from me in a little while btw


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 28, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> A couple new pics  a sweet friend sent me an applebees gift card so I went out for lunch today and ate so much that afterwards my sister made me laugh and I swear to God I pulled a stomach muscle hahahha which made me laugh even harder lol.
> 
> To those I owe pics, y'all will get them in a few hours
> 
> ...


Looking so fine


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking so fine



Thanks hon


----------



## Obesus Magnus (Mar 29, 2013)

It was clearly those damn chipmunks chattering and birds singing that drove me insane with hope. There is a vast difference as I, of anyone should realize. My apologies and sincere hope that you will forgive my churlishness....:bow:


----------



## captainawesome (Mar 29, 2013)

In addition to all the other beautiful parts we've all listed...smile probably at the top...your arms are getting quite sexy. I don't remember them looking that plump back on your site. Maybe I was distracted by the booty then, who knows.

But arms rolls = very sexy!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 29, 2013)

Obesus Magnus said:


> It was clearly those damn chipmunks chattering and birds singing that drove me insane with hope. There is a vast difference as I, of anyone should realize. My apologies and sincere hope that you will forgive my churlishness....:bow:



Lol it's quite alright but I do always make the distinction. I have fun teasing and playing the happy little feedee from time to time but I really am just a very contented foodie


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 29, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> In addition to all the other beautiful parts we've all listed...smile probably at the top...your arms are getting quite sexy. I don't remember them looking that plump back on your site. Maybe I was distracted by the booty then, who knows.
> 
> But arms rolls = very sexy!



Lol well thanks hon...I hadn't noticed that but u could be right. I should measure them


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok everyone, the verdict is in...I seem to gain about 7 pounds at a time for some reason LOL, I'm at 392. If anyone wants to send goodies to get me to 400, I would gladly gobble them up lol


----------



## captainawesome (Mar 29, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Ok everyone, the verdict is in...I seem to gain about 7 pounds at a time for some reason LOL, I'm at 392. If anyone wants to send goodies to get me to 400, I would gladly gobble them up lol



Wow! That's 32 pounds since the start of the year. The booty is back. I'll have to send a cheesecake soon.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 29, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> Wow! That's 32 pounds since the start of the year. The booty is back. I'll have to send a cheesecake soon.



Aaand I'm 3 pounds away from having put on 60 pounds since the end of september/beginning of october. Cuz I was 335 at the end of september. I'm packing it back on quick lol. So I guess I'm averaging about 10 pounds a month. But yeah, cheesecakes seem to help the process along and I enjoy eating them lol


----------



## zbot19 (Mar 29, 2013)

Melissa, i must say you look so beautiful in your own homemade beautiful dress! You really have a great talent for that as yoru dress surely looks like something you could take right off the rack at a store! Your smile and bright eyes in your pictures defintiely make me melt. You truly are a Gorgeous Stunning Beauty that definitely makes my day and my weekend! thanks for sharing! Wish i could help with some of your foodie wishlist but hopefully soon i will have savings to help you out hehe! Hope you are doing well and having a great start to the weekend that is upon us  Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2013)

zbot19 said:


> Melissa, i must say you look so beautiful in your own homemade beautiful dress! You really have a great talent for that as yoru dress surely looks like something you could take right off the rack at a store! Your smile and bright eyes in your pictures defintiely make me melt. You truly are a Gorgeous Stunning Beauty that definitely makes my day and my weekend! thanks for sharing! Wish i could help with some of your foodie wishlist but hopefully soon i will have savings to help you out hehe! Hope you are doing well and having a great start to the weekend that is upon us  Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek



Thank you so much Derek  I'm pretty proud of it. I'm gonna make another one similar to it but with different fabric and gonna see if I can improve upon it. 

My family is coming down from Indiana this week and we're all staying at Dauphin Island so my week will consist of relaxing at the beach  hope u have a good week too hon


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 31, 2013)

I've had a fabulously lazy day today  I've been playing video games, watching movies and enjoying a huge box of reeses peanut butter cups that an awesome friend sent to me  this is the life huh? Lol


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Apr 1, 2013)

Your a gamer?


----------



## observer10 (Apr 1, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> A couple new pics  a sweet friend sent me an applebees gift card so I went out for lunch today and ate so much that afterwards my sister made me laugh and I swear to God I pulled a stomach muscle hahahha which made me laugh even harder lol.
> 
> To those I owe pics, y'all will get them in a few hours
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 1, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Your a gamer?



Oh yeah lol...I have a ps3 and am on it all the time. I mostly play RPG's though I'm checking some other stuff out now that I've finally got wifi over here. So I've been at playstation home checking their little games out recently. If I ever get another home pc, I will go back to world of warcraft again too...I used to be so addicted lol


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you hon  I was really proud of it..and it's the perfect fatty dress lol


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Apr 2, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Oh yeah lol...I have a ps3 and am on it all the time. I mostly play RPG's though I'm checking some other stuff out now that I've finally got wifi over here. So I've been at playstation home checking their little games out recently. If I ever get another home pc, I will go back to world of warcraft again too...I used to be so addicted lol




I know world of warcraft is addictive, I know someone who can play that all day.
What kind of rpg's and did you make that dress to stretch out sense your growing?


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 3, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> I know world of warcraft is addictive, I know someone who can play that all day.
> What kind of rpg's and did you make that dress to stretch out sense your growing?



Skyrim, oblivion and fallout3 are my fav ps3 games

I used to play WoW all day long too...non stop lol

I sewed in extra fabric at the seams of the dress for when it needs to be let out so I can make the dress bigger lol


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Apr 4, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Skyrim, oblivion and fallout3 are my fav ps3 games
> 
> I used to play WoW all day long too...non stop lol
> 
> I sewed in extra fabric at the seams of the dress for when it needs to be let out so I can make the dress bigger lol



Good thinking ahead cuz your gonna be 420 by august. Skyrim is a great game fallout is also bith are never ending games.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 15, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Good thinking ahead cuz your gonna be 420 by august. Skyrim is a great game fallout is also bith are never ending games.



Yeah I can see that happening lol

That's what I loved about those games. You're free to explore and play it how you want to in an open world. Loved them


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a quick update. I haven't had the opportunity to check my weight lately but I pulled out all my summer clothes and put my winter clothes away this past Monday. It took me 3 tries before I could find a pair of pants that fit lol. I am giving the clothes away to some girl friends who aren't quite as voluptuous as myself hehe but I plan on snapping a few pics before I give them away  I will post one or two here on this thread when I get them done.

If ya wanna see all the pics I make, ya gotta play along and send me something sweet to eat  hehehe it's more fun that way lol


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Here's another pic I took in my dress I made 

View attachment PicsArt_1366014504653.jpg


----------



## azerty (Apr 17, 2013)

You are soo lovely, beautiful and delicate. What a nice dress and picture


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Apr 17, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot. Here's another pic I took in my dress I made
> 
> View attachment 107847



You look tall in that pic. Always sexy, but really tall in this pic.


----------



## Paul (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh is that ever a lovely picture, LnL you are beautiful.



largenlovely said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot. Here's another pic I took in my dress I made
> 
> View attachment 107847


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2013)

azerty said:


> You are soo lovely, beautiful and delicate. What a nice dress and picture



Thanks so much hon


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> You look tall in that pic. Always sexy, but really tall in this pic.



Lol I'm short as hell. I'm somewhere around 5'5" it must be the angle lol


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2013)

Paul said:


> Oh is that ever a lovely picture, LnL you are beautiful.



Thanks so much hon


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a couple new shots. One is a wee bit blurry but it's an awesome ass shot lol. It's hard taking pics with the phone.

I seem to be stuck at 392...it ain't for a lack of eating that's for sure lol. 

View attachment PicsArt_1366326454383.jpg




View attachment PicsArt_1366326381759.jpg


----------



## mgreberg (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, great photos, go on I know you will take it (400)!!!


----------



## Matt (Apr 18, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's a couple new shots. One is a wee bit blurry but it's an awesome ass shot lol. It's hard taking pics with the phone.
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 392...it ain't for a lack of eating that's for sure lol.



You are absolutely gorgeous! Awesome ass shot indeed. :smitten:


----------



## azerty (Apr 19, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's a couple new shots. One is a wee bit blurry but it's an awesome ass shot lol. It's hard taking pics with the phone.
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 392...it ain't for a lack of eating that's for sure lol.
> 
> ...



Wow :smitten:
Thank you for sharing. You look soo good


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's a couple new shots. One is a wee bit blurry but it's an awesome ass shot lol. It's hard taking pics with the phone.
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 392...it ain't for a lack of eating that's for sure lol.
> 
> ...



Well fuck me, dat ass is awesome.


----------



## Morganer (Apr 19, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's a couple new shots. One is a wee bit blurry but it's an awesome ass shot lol. It's hard taking pics with the phone.
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 392...it ain't for a lack of eating that's for sure lol.
> 
> ...



Feelin' the love for your beauty. :bow:


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Apr 19, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's a couple new shots. One is a wee bit blurry but it's an awesome ass shot lol. It's hard taking pics with the phone.
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 392...it ain't for a lack of eating that's for sure lol.
> 
> ...



Its a war between those jeans and the cometh of the booty shelf. Lol


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol thanks y'all...what is crazy is those jeans actually fit me a few months ago and I've managed to outgrow them by THAT much lol. 

My ass is finally starting to look like a big fat ass again lol


----------



## zbot19 (Apr 19, 2013)

Most definitely they are looking great on your growing ass LargenLovely! I think that fat ass is defintely coming back with a vengence hehe! You truly look so beautiful! I am definitely crossing my fingers to hope you can break that 392 to 400 like you want to. The best part and most important part is you are enjoying it and having fun with it! I really am in awe that those jeans fit a few months ago, that truly is incredible all on its own!! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 19, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot. Here's another pic I took in my dress I made
> 
> View attachment 107847



Beautiful!:smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 19, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Here's a couple new shots. One is a wee bit blurry but it's an awesome ass shot lol. It's hard taking pics with the phone.
> 
> I seem to be stuck at 392...it ain't for a lack of eating that's for sure lol.
> 
> ...



So sexy!:smitten:


----------



## eastcoastfa (Apr 20, 2013)

You are looking so good LnL. Keep it up.


----------



## BigGurlLover2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow, you are looking more like your old self VERY quickly! Need to send some more cheesecake to ya fast! Hopefully that will push you over 400 and beyond!
BGL


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 21, 2013)

zbot19 said:


> Most definitely they are looking great on your growing ass LargenLovely! I think that fat ass is defintely coming back with a vengence hehe! You truly look so beautiful! I am definitely crossing my fingers to hope you can break that 392 to 400 like you want to. The best part and most important part is you are enjoying it and having fun with it! I really am in awe that those jeans fit a few months ago, that truly is incredible all on its own!! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek



Well, I know u fellas enjoy it more if I post numbers. I'm not. As concerned about the numbers as I am about getting the goodies and enjoying the process hehe. But I DO like to tease, so y'all get the weight gain updates lol

And thank u sweety


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks so much guys  I can't believe I have gained that much so quickly but I guess if I think about the amount of food I'm eating, I really shouldn't be surprised lol


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 21, 2013)

BigGurlLover2 said:


> Wow, you are looking more like your old self VERY quickly! Need to send some more cheesecake to ya fast! Hopefully that will push you over 400 and beyond!
> BGL



I can always use more cheesecake lol


----------



## biggirlsrock (Apr 24, 2013)

How about more cupcakes?  I'd be willing to send more, since it's going to a good cause. :wubu: Did you have any favorites?


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 25, 2013)

biggirlsrock said:


> How about more cupcakes?  I'd be willing to send more, since it's going to a good cause. :wubu: Did you have any favorites?



I would loooooove more cupcakes  yes please hehe. All of the ones you sent last time were yummy. I ate them up quickly hehe I would love chocolate cream filled though. I'm all about chocolate...it's the way to a fat girls...tummy hehe


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 9, 2014)

hey fellas, sorry for my absence. I've been in TN visiting my friend Brandy  I will be getting back to making some new vids soon. In the mean time, who wants to send me some pizza? LOL I'm in a hotel for a few days by my lonesome and would love to just be lazy and have the pizza man come to me rather than me roaming around trying to find something lol

I have a gift card from pizza hut and dominos has an e-gift card available  if you wanna send one, just shoot me an email on here or at [email protected] and I can give you my pizza hut gift card number or if you wanna send a dominos e-gift card, I can give you my information to send one of those  hope to hear from y'all. this girl needs more pizza in my life lol

big hungry hugs 

Melissa


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Feb 19, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> hey fellas, sorry for my absence. I've been in TN visiting my friend Brandy  I will be getting back to making some new vids soon. In the mean time, who wants to send me some pizza? LOL I'm in a hotel for a few days by my lonesome and would love to just be lazy and have the pizza man come to me rather than me roaming around trying to find something lol
> 
> I have a gift card from pizza hut and dominos has an e-gift card available  if you wanna send one, just shoot me an email on here or at [email protected] and I can give you my pizza hut gift card number or if you wanna send a dominos e-gift card, I can give you my information to send one of those  hope to hear from y'all. this girl needs more pizza in my life lol
> 
> ...



Welcome back! Can't wait to see.


----------



## kendall (Mar 4, 2014)

even if you don;t drink tap water, flioridated water is in most foods. cows drink it you drink milk o eat cheese its in your system. joint pain is a majpor symptom. most people are not hpoing to move to a country that doesnt fluoridate water. search for foods that bind to fluoride under flouride detoxification. be well.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Mar 22, 2014)

Hope everything is okay.


----------



## fatmd (Apr 30, 2014)

Haven't seen anything from Melissa in a while.


----------



## lifelongpassion (May 2, 2014)

This might provide some insight:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2062780#post2062780


----------



## largenlovely (May 6, 2014)

thanks so much for checking up on me fellas and thank you lifelongpassion for pointing everyone in the right direction 

I DID find out that I'm gonna have to get the other hip replaced at some point. suuuucks but they've started me on hip shots and got me on some pain meds and we're gonna try to keep me from having another hip replacement for as long as possible. hopefully at least a few years or something. 

but, I'm out of pain thanks to the shots and pain meds so yay  that's the hardest part of it really. so I'm glad they have all that under control. I'm moving to Atlanta this coming weekend and plan to be making new videos regularly. I'm moving in with my old friend Brandy, that some of you may remember. She's gonna help me get videos made and may even participate in a few herself  

so I've had a lot going on with dealing with the doctors and then trying to plan a move. but don't fret, we plan on having some new vids up and ready in a couple weeks


----------



## lifelongpassion (May 6, 2014)

I wish you the best of health!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (May 6, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> thanks so much for checking up on me fellas and thank you lifelongpassion for pointing everyone in the right direction
> 
> I DID find out that I'm gonna have to get the other hip replaced at some point. suuuucks but they've started me on hip shots and got me on some pain meds and we're gonna try to keep me from having another hip replacement for as long as possible. hopefully at least a few years or something.
> 
> ...



Sounds like yall gonna take that city by storm.


----------



## Fat Molly (May 10, 2014)

just joining the comments to say that I think you're super hot, and I look forward to seeing your progress in whatever form it takes. ^.^


----------



## largenlovely (May 11, 2014)

lifelongpassion said:


> I wish you the best of health!



thank you so much  I really appreciate that


----------



## largenlovely (May 11, 2014)

lifelongpassion said:


> I wish you the best of health!





Crafty Barnardo said:


> Sounds like yall gonna take that city by storm.



LOL that's the plan  if all goes as planned I'm leaving tomorrow morning!! if not, then I will surely be out by Tuesday morning. I'm so excited


----------



## largenlovely (May 11, 2014)

Fat Molly said:


> just joining the comments to say that I think you're super hot, and I look forward to seeing your progress in whatever form it takes. ^.^



thank you so much  I am looking forward to be posting something new here soon. it won't be long though


----------



## largenlovely (May 11, 2014)

just a lil update to hopefully get y'all excited for my next videos  hehe

I had been maxing out my scale here at home at 450 but when I would go to my doctor, his scale would say 440. I went to my doc the other day and I maxed out his scale lol. So I'm at LEAST hanging out at 460 these days. 

just a lil fyi that I thought y'all would like to know  hehe


----------



## Judge_Dre (May 11, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> just a lil update to hopefully get y'all excited for my next videos  hehe
> 
> I had been maxing out my scale here at home at 450 but when I would go to my doctor, his scale would say 440. I went to my doc the other day and I maxed out his scale lol. So I'm at LEAST hanging out at 460 these days.
> 
> just a lil fyi that I thought y'all would like to know  hehe



Oh, we love the numbers. Thanks for sharing. You have to many beautiful pounds on you for a normal scale. SSBBWs deserve special scales. Don't listen to your doctor when he says lose weight. You look great! :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (May 14, 2014)

Judge_Dre said:


> Oh, we love the numbers. Thanks for sharing. You have to many beautiful pounds on you for a normal scale. SSBBWs deserve special scales. Don't listen to your doctor when he says lose weight. You look great! :smitten:



thankfully my doc doesn't hassle me. I was worried that he would because I just had to switch over to him not all that long ago and was nervous about going to a new doc. for the most part he just gives me refills and checks my thyroid out and what have ya. I'm glad I picked the right doctor lol


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 14, 2014)

Wishing you nothing but the best of health Melissa!!!  Makes me think of a song by The Kinks, called "Better Things." Lyrics below...

Here's wishin' you the bluest sky
And hopin' somethin' better comes tomorrow
Hopin' all the verses rhyme and the very best of choruses too
Follow all the doubt and sadness
I know that better things are on the way

Here's hopin' all the days ahead
Won't be as bitter as the ones behind you
Be an optimist instead and somehow happiness will find you
Forget what happened yesterday
I know that better things are on the way

It's really good to see you rockin' out and havin' fun
Livin' like you just begun, accept your life and what it brings
I hope tomorrow you'll find better things
I know tomorrow you'll find better things

Here's wishin' you the bluest sky
And hopin' somethin' better comes tomorrow
Hopin' all the verses rhyme and the very best of choruses too
Follow all the drudge and sadness
I know that better things are on the way

I know you've got a lot of good things happenin' up ahead
The past is gone it's all been said, here's to what the future brings
I know tomorrow you'll find better things
I know tomorrow you'll find better things

I hope tomorrow you'll find better things
I know tomorrow you'll find better things
I hope tomorrow you'll find better things


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 14, 2014)

I can't believe I logged out & never PM you for the new address to send some goodies!!! :doh:


----------



## petersmyth79 (May 15, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> thankfully my doc doesn't hassle me. I was worried that he would because I just had to switch over to him not all that long ago and was nervous about going to a new doc. for the most part he just gives me refills and checks my thyroid out and what have ya. I'm glad I picked the right doctor lol



G'day Melissa, 
I was very sorry to read you are having hip problems again. Wishing you all the best, always been a massive fan of yours  i should check in more often.


----------



## largenlovely (May 18, 2014)

biggirlsrock said:


> I can't believe I logged out & never PM you for the new address to send some goodies!!! :doh:



i don't have my new address yet hon. but I will letcha know when I get there. the moving has been delayed because a hot water heater broke and flooded the house and the guy had to replace all the flooring. so I'm not gonna get to move until this Friday. soon though


----------



## largenlovely (May 18, 2014)

petersmyth79 said:


> G'day Melissa,
> I was very sorry to read you are having hip problems again. Wishing you all the best, always been a massive fan of yours  i should check in more often.



thanks hon, I was less than thrilled myself but I will bounce back  so it's ok. I made it through one, just one more to go lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 1, 2014)

HELP lol

Ok, so I've been busting my ass to get back to Atlanta to move in with Brandy and we've repeatedly come up against this one problem that has been keeping us from getting it done. 

We're too fat to move our stuff in. lol no brainer right? well Brandy has an entire house full of stuff in her storage but we have to rent movers and a uhaul and stuff to get her stuff in the house that we got. Plus, they will have to get my stuff and move it in there too. We are obviously too fat to do it lol. Brandy is my size now days or a little under. I'm hanging out at 460+ and she's at around 440-ish. so boys we need your help lol

we're ready to get moved in and start working on getting lots and lots of videos done for y'all but we could use some help getting it done. Any help is appreciated  

Here is the link to donate.
http://www.gofundme.com/largenovelybbw

Lots of Love and Big Squishy Hugs


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 2, 2014)

oh and if you wanna help by paypal, just send me a message  that would definitely work too. I'm ready to get outta this joint lol


----------



## BigFA (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish I could fly to Atlanta and help you move in. Then take you both to a sumptuous multi-course dinner with delicious desserts to follow:eat2:


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Jun 4, 2014)

BigFA said:


> I wish I could fly to Atlanta and help you move in. Then take you both to a sumptuous multi-course dinner with delicious desserts to follow:eat2:



Same here.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 4, 2014)

BigFA said:


> I wish I could fly to Atlanta and help you move in. Then take you both to a sumptuous multi-course dinner with delicious desserts to follow:eat2:





Crafty Barnardo said:


> Same here.



thanks fellas but unfortunately there were more problems than I was privy to (i'm still not even clear on what all happened :-/ )and the move isn't gonna happen  Thankfully nobody donated any money since it had only just been put up, well, except for one close friend who was repaid with a skype feeding session lol. so I didn't have to give out any refunds and I took the page down. 

totally sucks cuz I had really wanted to move back to Atlanta  I'm so very disappointed. I will have a harder time getting videos made since I don't have anyone to stand behind the camera but I do plan on still getting some done  

I will keep y'all posted though


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're not moving! I was really happy for you to go out there!


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 5, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm so sorry you're not moving! I was really happy for you to go out there!



i was too Megan. I will fill ya in on what happened. I'm very angry about how this situation was handled and how I was treated by a supposed friend.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Jun 10, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> i was too Megan. I will fill ya in on what happened. I'm very angry about how this situation was handled and how I was treated by a supposed friend.



That really sux, i have had some rough treatment from "friends" in the past too. i really wish there was some way we could help.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 19, 2014)

petersmyth79 said:


> That really sux, i have had some rough treatment from "friends" in the past too. i really wish there was some way we could help.



thanks hon..It was really crappy :-/ I kept getting excuse after excuse and then when I would try to come up with solutions for some reason it couldn't work that way. then when I told her I was gonna come up with the $$$$ she was saying she needed then suddenly It was too late. so even if I had come up with the money then the move still couldn't happen. it was super fucked up. 

everyone told me she was full of shit, I should've listened but I trusted her and gave her the benefit of the doubt. that one was my fault. 

anyway, at least I gotta really good computer with the money I had planned to use for moving  that's something positive


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 19, 2014)

It is sad when nice people like you have bad things happen to them.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 20, 2014)

Russell Williams said:


> It is sad when nice people like you have bad things happen to them.



thanks..it was pretty crappy. i had my whole van packed and everything and the night before i would be supposedly leaving, she would call me with a new excuse and postpone it for a few days later. then repeat all that for a total of three weeks. So i basically packed my entire life up in a van and just let it all sit in my yard for 3 weeks and then unpacked it and put it right back in my house. 

lesson learned i guess...and minus one supposed "friend". i think that was the part that upset me the most.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 20, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> thanks..it was pretty crappy. i had my whole van packed and everything and the night before i would be supposedly leaving, she would call me with a new excuse and postpone it for a few days later. then repeat all that for a total of three weeks. So i basically packed my entire life up in a van and just let it all sit in my yard for 3 weeks and then unpacked it and put it right back in my house.
> 
> lesson learned i guess...and minus one supposed "friend". i think that was the part that upset me the most.



The optimist in me would have called the carpet cleaning folks and had a spring cleaning while your stuff was off the floor.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 22, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> The optimist in me would have called the carpet cleaning folks and had a spring cleaning while your stuff was off the floor.



lol my mom was going to but she didn't get to it in time before my cousin's son came and moved everything back in here. I threw out some junk though. So now I need to get new junk to replace the old junk lol


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 23, 2014)

Jumping on this rain late but here I am. I'm happy to see you back and happy that you're doing well. Other than the hip problem. You are one of my first big girl web crushes back when I was a wee lad just learning about what a FA or bbw was. So yea you're beautiful and awesome. Sorry about the living situation, something better will definitely come your way. From one foodie to another, eat happy.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jun 30, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> lol my mom was going to but she didn't get to it in time before my cousin's son came and moved everything back in here. I threw out some junk though. So now I need to get new junk to replace the old junk lol



it is nice to have helpful friends and relatives. It is better to think about the helpful friends and relatives then to ruminate on the unhelpful friends and relatives.


----------



## Loki666 (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone know where Melissa has been? I mean her clips4sale seems to no longer be active.  Miss you LNL! *BIG FAT HUGS*


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 14, 2014)

Loki666 said:


> Anyone know where Melissa has been? I mean her clips4sale seems to no longer be active.  Miss you LNL! *BIG FAT HUGS*



I'm here  I was away on vacation for a couple weeks and didn't check all my stuff. something came up with the clips4sale and I had to deactivate it for a minute. I'm hoping to have it back up again soon though. thanks for thinking of me. it's always nice to know i'm missed


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jul 14, 2014)

largenlovely said:


> I'm here  I was away on vacation for a couple weeks and didn't check all my stuff. something came up with the clips4sale and I had to deactivate it for a minute. I'm hoping to have it back up again soon though. thanks for thinking of me. it's always nice to know i'm missed



It's always good to see you!

:wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 27, 2014)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> It's always good to see you!
> 
> :wubu:



thanks hon  and i got your message. i'm still around but i haven't been on dimensions in a while. life stuff has had me busy.


----------



## Paul (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes its nice to see you back LnL <3


----------



## DutchFA (Nov 30, 2014)

You make my heart bounce faster every time I see a pic of you!


----------



## gutlover (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Melissa! I haven't been around here in a long time and just saw this thread. Glad your feeling good & gaining! Do you have a paysite going? I can't find one for ya. Let us know and have fun!


----------



## CharonsAide00 (Dec 8, 2014)

This thread makes great reading!

Love to read about a gainer who's really into it!


----------



## petersmyth79 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey Melissa, just wondering how you are? Was looking at pics I saved from the days when you were a bigcuties model and that prompted me to wonder how you are.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jan 19, 2015)

She's not been on since the 2nd of December 2014.


----------

